# WTF IS THIS?



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I did a waterchange on my tanks today and in one of them I noticed 
a bunch of tiny tiny little things floating/bouncing on the surface of the water.
Does anyone have a clue what they might be and how to get ridd of them?

They remind me of the little floating spiders and such that I'd see in creeks and streams when walking through them as a kidd. We get common house spiders could this be some of the eggs that hatched or something? Any help appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Perhaps they are mites. If they don't have wings, then they're not fungus gnats.
I wouldn't be too alarmed about it.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Springtails (Collembola), and they are harmless.

a picture would be beneficial. Got driftwood in your tank?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I do have driftwood in my tanks.

They are very small, specs is more like it. At first I thought that they were just 
tiny bubles as they hopped. No visable legs, tails or anything. tan/brown in color.
Way smaller than planaria, probably spelt it wrong.









I'm not too worried about them just curious mostly but thanks for the help guys.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

wouldnt worry about them unless they look like worms. Probably came from the driftwood, and wont hurt anything.


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

HEAD CRABS!!


----------



## lovemyreds (Feb 18, 2009)

lol nice crabs bot i miss half-life 2


----------

